# Highsider Make Over



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I figured it was cheaper to keep her so I went ahead and started sanding the exterior of the boat and ready it for paint.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

After the boat was ready for paint I decided to go with something that was going to last and also look well so I settled on this product in green/blue metallic color.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

After a few hours and 5 coats later, heres the finished product. I've honestly never used a product on a boat that dries, looks and sprays as well as this did. Overall, I am very happy with the results and don't think I will come across another Highsider in the same color.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Last pic. Sorry for the extend-a-post. Im have not mastered the art of posting multiple pics at the same time.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

man that color is awsome


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

After the boat dries up I figured the old 8 hp was not going to be enough anymore so I added to the makeover an 03 Yami 15 2 stroke. This thing should scoot pretty good now.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lastly Im going to redo the trailer but have plans to have a buddy weld me up a custom aluminum one later on down the road. For now the old magic tilt will have to do with some new paint, springs and bunks. Will post some more pics when it is complete and sitting on the new/reworked trailer.. Im just ready to go put a red in it for now...


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

I love that color! You did a great job.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx for the comments. Between the thousands of colors they had I figured I didn't do too bad of a job picking this one. Worse case scenario I can always remask the boat and have it repainted in a few hours but I think at $50 a quart this color will have to do for now.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

One thing Im not really sure of to complete the exterior is whether to use the old school gheenoe side plates or have some custom stickers made for the sides of the boat. What do you guys think? I know the newer logos are a microsoft Magneto font and are easy to have made but not too sure if I should put the originals back on. Thx!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks friggen awesome! Did you spray the paint yourself? If so what gun/setup did you use & any special precautions with this paint? Very cool, I dig it!

For the logo's I think stickers would "sink" into the paint creating a cool effect.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sprayed right in my carport at home. I've sprayed tons of lacquer but never this paint before. Used a conventional gravity feed at 50 psi. As long as your environment is clear of dirt/dust and your surface is prepped properly you can achieve amazing results when spraying. Thx for the kind words!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I finally got the bunks replaced and extended with new hardware and brackets. Painted the trailer and now she's ready to fish again. I think the paint came out pretty good and the metallic really shines now in the sun.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Another angle..


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

One more before she hits the lagoon this afternoon..


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

that's a sick color... good job. i would go with the really old school gheenoe logo. just me.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

What method/ paint did you use on the trailer?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Basically just hit it with grinder/wire wheel. Primed and painted with some good krylon. As long as you buy the decent stuff it normally holds up for a season or 2. I just like the fresh paint on there to keep everything from rusting..


----------



## flatskinny (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys new here.
great job on boat. I have an American eagle flat back and was thinking of trying to paint her, but I have no experience with a sprayer, any ideas


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You could always try to spray but if you do not have any experience than I would probably stick with the foam roller. Most of the marine paints out there are very flexible with the application you use. I would just hate to see you spend the money on a product and not be happy with the results. Try out Petit easypoxy. Its very user friendly, comes in a few colors and does not cost an arm and a leg. Good luck. If your determined to spray on the other hand, then PM me and I can try and help it make it easier on you.


----------



## flatskinny (May 8, 2011)

I was hoping there would be another way of painting it beside spraying
so I could get decent results rolling it on


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The foam roller works well. In fact, it is probably the most preferred method used on this forum. Do a search for the roll and tip method and you should end up with a result very similar to spraying....


----------



## flatskinny (May 8, 2011)

Did a search and nothing came up on the forums.


----------

